
Will U.S.-China trade war help end China's dependency on Western tech? - saravana85
https://www.dailyherald.com/business/20190525/will-us-china-trade-war-help-end-chinas-dependency-on-western-tech
======
orionblastar
Western Tech has CPUs and GPUs that China needs to make PCs and smartphones.
Intel and AMD make the CPUs for PC motherboards.

Eventually, China is going to have to make their own CPUs and GPUs and every
single part in a PC and smartphone and develop their own tech industry and
outsell the USA tech industry.

